# Latest Rumor: Kobe has had a previous relationship with "accuser"



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Just heard it on sports radio 690. 

Anyone else verify?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I could watch your avatar all day.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

not sure, but i love your avatar :yes:


----------



## Sleeperz (Feb 3, 2003)

can't verify that, but on a local radio station, they were saying the "accuser" tried to sleep with nick van exel while he was with the nuggets...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

LOL Kobe is getting Nick's hand me downs.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sleeperz</b>!
> can't verify that, but on a local radio station, they were saying the "accuser" tried to sleep with nick van exel while he was with the nuggets...


Are you serious? Man there are just too many rumors out there. No one knows what the truth is anymore.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sleeperz</b>!
> can't verify that, but on a local radio station, they were saying the "accuser" tried to sleep with nick van exel while he was with the nuggets...


Interesting.....


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Would change things if that were the case. I'm not sure who it would help though. It would make Kobe's proclamtion that he'd made a mistake implying that was the only slip up seem really bad. 

It would help the woman in this case and hurt her. 

I saw a woman on the news earlier today who said she dated Kobe back in 97 and that he was kind and very respectful. She says they dated for about 6 month's. She said that she didn't believe these allegations. Funny this woman that dated Kobe isn't all that attractive. I'm not saying she's ugly but not really typical of the woman NBA ballers tend to go for. Just an observation. 

What if Kobe's unplanned trip to Colorado was a planned rendezvous with this woman. They had a prior relationship. And Kobe did really snap if she tried to break it off. Would be a bombshell. What if like Damian said Kobe called this woman and sort of copped to the sex and the police were taping it. Just speculation on my part.

Just rumors man. one of Kobe's ex's have come forward already. We're gonna get a look at Kobe's dirty laundry. Woman are gonna pop out of everywhere. 

I'd bet my last dollar that Kobe is alot more like typical ball players and that he has slept with several woman outside of his marriage. I tend to think its illogical to think this was the 1st time. 
Kobe's just better at hiding it. He has body guards who can bring the women to him. IT PROVES nothing though I still don't think he raped that lady.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

If she tried to get with Nick.. then maybe she's the one who started the nickname Nick "the quick." If you know what I mean


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kyle</b>!
> If she tried to get with Nick.. then maybe she's the one who started the nickname Nick "the quick." If you know what I mean


Now thats funny


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

love the avatar!


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kyle</b>!
> If she tried to get with Nick.. then maybe she's the one who started the nickname Nick "the quick." If you know what I mean


:laugh: 

If this is true, this girl potentially tried to mess with two of my favorite players. :sour:


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Kobe's former girlfriend will be on Larry King Live tonight at 6pm your time. I definitely want to hear what she has to say. I thought he only dated white girls, but this one is black.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

Back when this fiasco began, I was watching a late night Fox or MSNBC discussion on this case. I believe it was on the first weekend after we learned the news. One of the guests is currently doing radio in Florida. He said he previously did 10 years in LA and was there while Kobe and Shaq were also. He alleged that Kobe likes the young ladies and has had many extramarital relationships. Interestingly, his parting comment was that Kobe and the victim knew each other before the incident. Mind you, at that time things were still pretty unclear or shall I say even more unclear than today. I also heard that Kobe and the woman were flirting before the incident and I thought perhaps this was days before the incident. Again, this is before we had much information at all. My thought was perhaps this is what this radio host was referring to. If it were some other relationship which existed, I had a hard time understanding how that may have come to be. With all that we know today, I still would be shocked and consider it a BOMBSHELL of the highest order if this were true. I think a previous relationship would be a significant advantage to Kobe's assault case (lending to his innocence) although it would be another significant hit to his adultery story which he has shared with his wife. I'm sure it has most likely already been characterized to her as a first time adultery and a one night stand at that. So I can tell you in unequivocal terms that I heard this story back when this mess began, perhaps someone else may be able to ascertain who this radio personality was.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartacus Triumvirate</b>!
> Back when this fiasco began, I was watching a late night Fox or MSNBC discussion on this case. I believe it was on the first weekend after we learned the news. One of the guests is currently doing radio in Florida. He said he previously did 10 years in LA and was there while Kobe and Shaq were also. He alleged that Kobe likes the young ladies and has had many extramarital relationships. Interestingly, his parting comment was that Kobe and the victim knew each other before the incident. Mind you, at that time things were still pretty unclear or shall I say even more unclear than today. I also heard that Kobe and the woman were flirting before the incident and I thought perhaps this was days before the incident. Again, this is before we had much information at all. My thought was perhaps this is what this radio host was referring to. If it were some other relationship which existed, I had a hard time understanding how that may have come to be. With all that we know today, I still would be shocked and consider it a BOMBSHELL of the highest order if this were true. I think a previous relationship would be a significant advantage to Kobe's assault case (lending to his innocence) although it would be another significant hit to his adultery story which he has shared with his wife. I'm sure it has most likely already been characterized to her as a first time adultery and a one night stand at that. So I can tell you in unequivocal terms that I heard this story back when this mess began, perhaps someone else may be able to ascertain who this radio personality was.


Your right that if they did have a previous relationship than that hurts the prosecution because they could just say that she was angry he broke it off. My question is there is a rumor that she tried to get with Nick Van Exel, if that is true, that doesn't look good either for her.

Spartacus can you PM with what you think about that and what you think about her friends and their constant camera whoring that they seem to be doing.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartacus Triumvirate</b>!
> So I can tell you in unequivocal terms that I heard this story back when this mess began, perhaps someone else may be able to ascertain who this radio personality was.


Was it Ferrall? Guy with a really goofed up voice?


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> Was it Ferrall? Guy with a really goofed up voice?


That name strikes me as familiar, but I'm not sure if it's because I watched PhoneBooth and the Recruit. I think thats the actors name in those as well. I do think you've hit it on the head with the voice though. I do believe I remember that. If I could remember if it was Fox or MSNBC I'd check the archives.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartacus Triumvirate</b>!
> 
> 
> That name strikes me as familiar, but I'm not sure if it's because I watched PhoneBooth and the Recruit. I think thats the actors name in those as well. I do think you've hit it on the head with the voice though. I do believe I remember that. If I could remember if it was Fox or MSNBC I'd check the archives.


Scot Ferrall used to be on the radio out of L.A. and now he has a show in Florida


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> Scot Ferrall used to be on the radio out of L.A. and now he has a show in Florida


Yeah that is Ferrall on the Bench right? I think that it was him. By the way he sucks horribly as a radio personality.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah that is Ferrall on the Bench right? I think that it was him. By the way he sucks horribly as a radio personality.


Yes, that is him. He is awful:yes:


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Kobe's former girlfriend will be on Larry King Live tonight at 6pm your time. I definitely want to hear what she has to say. I thought he only dated white girls, but this one is black.


I'm watching this now, her name is Jamieka Williams. I think she looks better than Vanessa.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> I'm watching this now, her name is Jamieka Williams. I think she looks better than Vanessa.


I'm watching and Kobe has GREAT taste. She is bright, beautiful, articulate, and endearing.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

She speaks very highly of him also, and she seems like she really has her "stuff" together.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm watching and Kobe has GREAT taste. She is bright, beautiful, articulate, and endearing.


I disagree, she is just plain to me. She says she wants to be a lawyer yet she seems very unprepared to speak on this. I will chalk it up to her being in a fairly difficult position. And Vanessa is bad, I mean completely fine. Smokin.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow that was a big waste of time. Why even have Jamika there? God she would be ripped to shreds on the stand because she obviously didn't have any confidence speaking even on a laid-back show like Larry King. 

I am dissapointed that this woman would even come on the show and speak because she obviously and most likely there is no one in the last 4 or 5 years who has been around Kobe except his family. Because he has bodyguards everywhere and the guy just doesn't go out. So we might not get any dirt on him, but the last thing we need is basically a damn acquaintance like Jamika speaking with a couple of months.

Now the legal experts were well worth watching it. I enjoyed that part of it. But please can we keep people who have nothing to do with this case off of the television.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I didn't really like the female, *name*, you can tell she was giving twisted information so people could buy into her scenarios which would make seem most likely that Kobe is guilty. But it was a good show. Jameika seemed like she knew him okay.

If we don't get any dirt on him it might be because there is very little dirt that people would be able to find. When she says she doesn't believe Kobe did it, people question her judgement, but nobody says anything when the Accuser's friends say they think Kobe raped her.

When the Accuser's friends were on the show he should've had calls made to them also. I wonder how well they really know the accuser because most of them say she "kept to herself alot".


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> I didn't really like the female, *name*, you can tell she was giving twisted information so people could buy into her scenarios which would make seem most likely that Kobe is guilty. But it was a good show. Jameika seemed like she knew him okay.
> 
> If we don't get any dirt on him it might be because there is very little dirt that people would be able to find. When she says she doesn't believe Kobe did it, people question her judgement, but nobody says anything when the Accuser's friends say they think Kobe raped her.
> ...


I agree with you Bunk. But remember this. This is very important. The analysts from Court TV want this to go to trial so they have something to cover for a couple of months, so every single one of them will come off as biased in favor of the accuser. That is a fact. They want more ratings and they want more money and notoriety that a case like this brings. So remember if you see anyone from COURT TV from now on, they are against KOBE, because they want to cover the trial, a dismissed case before trial doesn't benefit them.

I don't believe that the woman, Jameika should have been on the show, because she was very faulty. I mean she knew Kobe when he was 18, and now he is 24, that was a long time ago. 

A question, When were the female friends of the woman, on the Larry King show? I would have liked to have seen that. 

One more thing, most attorneys who are interviewed when on TV will side with whoever they normally defend. I.e. A defensive attorney siding with Kobe and a prosecutor siding with the woman.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> I didn't really like the female, *name*, you can tell she was giving twisted information so people could buy into her scenarios which would make seem most likely that Kobe is guilty. But it was a good show. Jameika seemed like she knew him okay.
> 
> If we don't get any dirt on him it might be because there is very little dirt that people would be able to find. When she says she doesn't believe Kobe did it, people question her judgement, but nobody says anything when the Accuser's friends say they think Kobe raped her.
> ...


She also did Greta Van Susterens show "On the Record" on Fox. Greta pinned her down to being an NBA groupie which made her nervous at that point of the interview. Check the second showing out later tonight.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I think the second showing comes on at 2 a.m. here so I will try and catch it.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

TV Guide says that it is on at midnight pacific


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Same thing. I'm central time.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kyle</b>!
> If she tried to get with Nick.. then maybe she's the one who started the nickname Nick "the quick." If you know what I mean


Damn thats the funniest thing I read in a while, Kyle

that rhymed imma poet and didnt even know it


----------



## A Seal Clubber (Jun 20, 2003)

Since when were we allowed to use the alleged victim's name?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> TV Guide says that it is on at midnight pacific


Wait, which channel?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>A Seal Clubber</b>!
> Since when were we allowed to use the alleged victim's name?


I haven't read every post in this thread, but if you are referring to them using the name "Jameika" (sp?)...that is Kobe's ex-girlfriend.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

FOX News


----------



## A Seal Clubber (Jun 20, 2003)

"I haven't read every post in this thread, but if you are referring to them using the name "Jameika" (sp?)...that is Kobe's ex-girlfriend."

No, it's another name. It's also appeared in some other threads...

Why can't people just refrain from posting her name? Is it that difficult?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> FOX News


Gracias...now I need to go and find out what channel that is on my TV.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

NOBODY posted the "alleged" victim's name. 


The only name I saw was that of a beautiful law student who appeared on Larry King on CNN, who happened to date Kobe back when.:|


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> The only name I saw was that of a beautiful law student who appeared on Larry King on CNN, who happened to date Kobe back when.:|


Beautiful.. :yes: 
I dunno what Kobe was thinking.. but damn! She's incredibly gorgeous :grinning:


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Greta Van Susteren - whatever her name is - made the law student look like a gold-digger herself on that show, "On The Record". She ripped her <strike>as$. </strike>(Why do you insist on breaking the guidelines here? If you do NOT stop, you'll be suspended....again.)


----------



## A Seal Clubber (Jun 20, 2003)

From newmessiah in this thread:

"A defensive attorney siding with Kobe and a prosecutor siding with the woman, [victim's name]."

I took out the name myself here.

Hmm..does everyone read every post?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well was just watching outside the lines. 

Tammi Anderson (Kenny Anderson's ex-wife), just said that there are some NBA wives who get into marriage knowing their husband is going to commit adultery and they don't care because they like the money and the cars and the lifestyle. She said some women scope athletes out to get them knocked up.

After hearing that, I just want puke my guts out. What has our society become where people get married just to get money and the lifestyle of wealth. 

Just gross. :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Well was just watching outside the lines.
> 
> Tammi Anderson (Kenny Anderson's ex-wife), just said that there are some NBA wives who get into marriage knowing their husband is going to commit adultery and they don't care because they like the money and the cars and the lifestyle. She said some women scope athletes out to get them knocked up.
> ...


Unfortunately, Mr. Anderson (Mis-ter An-derson...)'s wife is correct. No one -- no one -- gets more tail than a professional basketball player. A lot of wives know this, and it's almost to the point where they just have to make a deal.

"Be sure to use a condom."

I'd be surprised if Mrs. Bryant hadn't had any extra-marital affairs herself. That's just how most of these relationships go, not that I'm speaking from experience, but from everything I've heard about players' marriages before and after this charging, it's more or less the truth. Doesn't make it right.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, Mr. Anderson (Mis-ter An-derson...)'s wife is correct. No one -- no one -- gets more tail than a professional basketball player. A lot of wives know this, and it's almost to the point where they just have to make a deal.
> ...


You are probably right and I wouldn't be surprised if all the wives didn't have some tail on the sides themselves. But damn we live in a decadent society. That's exactly why I don't want to know what goes in athletes or any other famous person's private lives.

The funny thing I find in all the outrage that people have about athletes getting everything they want. If these people would hear what colleges offer top-college recruits in football and basketball as far as money and collegiate women, they should be even more appalled. I have met a few boosters from my school and some of the basketball players told me that they offered their daughters to them while they went to school with them. Which is just sick. :dead: :dead:


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Basketball players at small schools get <strike>as$ </strike>(<b>DO NOT mask vulgarities)</b>from everywhere also. I was with my cousin and his friend who plays for Southern Illinois and girls were just throwing themselves at him, just because he was a basketball player.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Far be it from me to state the obvious, but things aren't looking good for the Kobester these days. Right now, Kobe and his defense team have just about every factor imaginable working against them. 

1. The Defense Strategy - Colorado has what is called a "Rape Protection Shield". Evidently it's a statute that was enacted a few years back to protect alleged victims of rape against mudslinging or being discredited in a court of law. One of the main purposes of the statute was to encourage rape victims to come forward and carry through against their attackers. So now, evidence of the victim's indiscretion, immoral acts, or things of that nature may never be presented in a courtroom unless it is specifically germane to this specific case. If a girl is a NBA groupie ... doesn't mean she's slept with other NBA players before and even if she had, it doesn't mean that she willing had sex with Kobe. Now, if the alleged victim has a track record (or even once before) of accusing (i.e. officially accused by filing a complaint) someone of sexual assault in the past and then later recanted her claim, the evidence could be admissible. 

2. The Case - When a case gets to the indictment phase a lot of research and investigation has been carried out for it to even get this far. It's one thing for a victim to publicly accuse someone of a sex crime, it's another for the victim to file a report and say that she has been assaulted, it's another for the police to believe the victim's story and then make an arrest and charge the accused, but it's a whole other ball of wax when the indictment is made. At this point, the evidence has been carefully reviewed and considered by several legal experts and they have collectively agreed that there is strong enough evidence to bring a jury to a unanimous guilty verdict. If that weren't the case, the ruling judge and the DA would not allow the case to go to trial. It's too expensive and too time consuming to carry it through unless they felt the chance of a guilty verdict was good. Now, that doesn't mean that a guilty verdict is eminent. The court case, evidence, legal arguments and motions, and ultimately a jury will make that decision. But suffice it to say, when it gets to this level, it's serious business.

3 The Law - Colorado’s code of law regarding sexual assault (aka rape) is quite clear. Paraphrased, it basically says that sexual intercourse against someone’s consent is a crime. So by law, all the prosecution has to prove is that the victim told Kobe "no" or to stop. Kobe better pray that there wasn't any security cameras anywhere that show her saying no or telling him to stop. If the jury believes the victim did not consent to have sex with Kobe, he may be toast.

4 The Venue - Kobe and his dream time will fight tooth and nail to have the case moved to another, more racially diverse, venue. But don't be surprised if the judge denies that motion and it would be perfectly within his legal boundaries to do so. The law states that the accused has a right to be tried before his peers. If the crime is committed in Eagle County, CO, then his peers are the registered drivers and voters of the county in which the alleged crime has taken place. However, Dream Team II will try to argue that it is impossible to get an unbiased jury in a community that small. The judge may acknowledge this argument, but still deny citing that the high profile nature of this case will make it impossible to get a completely unbiased jury, regardless of the venue. 

5. The Sentence - It was originally reported that if convicted, Kobe could face up 4 to 15 years in prison for a first time offense of this nature. What I have heard is that is not the case. A felony of this magnitude carries a minimum of 10 years in prison and could be as much as a life sentence (at the discretion of the judge). The one thing the judge cannot do is reduce the sentence to anything less than 10 years. Which suggests that Kobe may want to consider a plea bargain (if offered) even if he is innocent. The risks may be too great to handle.

6. A Big Misconception - The way a player carries himself in front of a camera, during a game, pre and post game interview, on talk shows, or his image on commercials is not necessarily reflective of the way he carries himself off screen or behind closed doors. It some case, and I believe this is one, the image is pretty much consistent with the type of person Kobe really is. But then again, this is purely my perception. In a court, if all goes well, the jury will decide the case based on the evidence. If it comes down purely to her word, versus his ... hopefully justice will prevail and he will be acquitted (based on the presence of reasonable doubt and innocent until proven guilty). Although the victim should have rights, the law is designed to protect someone from being wrongfully convicted. But we all know that happens all of the time. As basketball fans, we want to believe that Kobe is innocent, but don't be surprised if the jury decides otherwise. 

DISCLAIMOR - I have no legal background whatsoever, I am purely speculating based on what know or believe to know.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> NOBODY posted the "alleged" victim's name.
> 
> 
> The only name I saw was that of a beautiful law student who appeared on Larry King on CNN, who happened to date Kobe back when.:|


I believe he's referring to newmessiah calling the victim by her first name in post #27, a post which has been up there into its second day now.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I think the female on the show "Larry King Live" name was Katie as well. We were discussing her so that maybe where the name came from, not the alleged "victim".


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

<center>*^^ @ Michael...That Was An Excellent Analysis, Thank You...*</center>


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> I think the female on the show "Larry King Live" name was xxxxxx as well. We were discussing her so that maybe where the name came from, not the alleged "victim".


You mean Kobe's friend from 6 years ago, Jamieka?

I'm not suggesting newmessiah meant to give the victim's name I'm just suggesting the victim's name appears in this statement.



> One more thing, most attorneys who are interviewed when on TV will side with whoever they normally defend. I.e. A defensive attorney siding with Kobe and a prosecutor siding with the woman, XXXXXXXX.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Post#27*

<b> I don't believe that the woman, Jameika should have been on the show, because she was very faulty. I mean she knew Kobe when he was 18, and now he is 24, that was a long time ago. </b>

This name is the name of a law student who was on the Larry King show who dated Kobe in 1997! This is not the name of the alleged victim.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartacus Triumvirate</b>!
> 
> 
> You mean Kobe's friend from 6 years ago, Jamiele?
> ...


No the white reporter.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> ... DISCLAIMOR - I have no legal background whatsoever, I am purely speculating based on what know or believe to know.


Thank you --- very educational and informative. Sure glad you put in the Disclaimer, otherwise I was thinking as I read that you HAD to be an attorney. Good job articulating your analysis of the data as you know it.


----------



## A Seal Clubber (Jun 20, 2003)

> One more thing, most attorneys who are interviewed when on TV will side with whoever they normally defend. I.e. A defensive attorney siding with Kobe and a prosecutor siding with the woman.


Apparently newmessiah edited his post to remove her name, but the name was the very last word in his post. It was "...siding with the woman, [NAME]"

Now the name was not Jamieka or anything like that. And it was obviously the alleged victim's name because of the meaning of newmessiah's sentence and the parallel between "Kobe" and the name.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

^^^ Who give a ****? We don't even know if that's her real name.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

and if it is her real name, still, who gives a crap? Not like any of us know her.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A Seal Clubber</b>!
> 
> 
> Apparently newmessiah edited his post to remove her name, but the name was the very last word in his post. It was "...siding with the woman, [NAME]"
> ...


Exactly. And thank you for editting your post newmessiah. Theres absolutely no doubt it was an accidental inclusion in your post. Why it took 2 days to convince the staff that the womans name was in the post is beyond me.

Why does it matter? Um, see the sticky threads at the top of every forum.



> 1) In some circumstances, posting information that slanders or reveals the identities of sexual crime accusers or criminal defendents can put yourself and possibly the site in legal jeopardy.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> In some circumstances, posting information that slanders or reveals the identities of sexual crime accusers or criminal defendents can put yourself and possibly the site in legal jeopardy.


This is the double standard I've been complaining about. Kobe(the criminal defendent's) name is all over this site. It has been constantly slandered by calling him everything from dumb jock to rapist, yet it is still allowed. But you better not post a picture of that girl or say her name..... wonder why?








Oh yeah, its called CLASS! :whoknows:


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> Thank you --- very educational and informative. Sure glad you put in the Disclaimer, otherwise I was thinking as I read that you HAD to be an attorney. Good job articulating your analysis of the data as you know it.


You're welcome. I did my best to consider all of the major factors of this case with my limited knowledge of the law. Most of it is based on what I have heard from experts on various talk show programs. This pretty much summarizes what the so-called experts are saying.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> This is the double standard I've been complaining about. Kobe(the criminal defendent's) name is all over this site. It has been constantly slandered by calling him everything from dumb jock to rapist, yet it is still allowed. But you better not post a picture of that girl or say her name..... wonder why?
> ...


It's not like you're never going to know her name...and it certainly isn't like you yourself haven't dragged the girl's name through the mud so far, along with several other Laker fans.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

One would think that the girl will be going on trial here. IV tends to think she is the one who may be convicted. Sounds like **edited**.

Sounds like you might need to refresh yourself with the guidelines.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> This is the double standard I've been complaining about. Kobe(the criminal defendent's) name is all over this site. It has been constantly slandered by calling him everything from dumb jock to rapist, yet it is still allowed. But you better not post a picture of that girl or say her name..... wonder why?
> ...


Not so.



> If you are found slandering *Kobe or his victim*, or posting pictures, jokes or anything distasteful, you will be subject to your post being edited, and possible suspension or permanent removal of your posting privilidges.


If you find Kobe is the target of these actions you should report it to the staff. PM to TBF. I know of no one who will act on it more expeditiously.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartacus Triumvirate</b>!
> 
> 
> Not so.
> ...


Pick a thread Spartacus, the slander and distastful posting is in each and everyone. The mods aren't going to do anything about it, just like the post above yours, how many time will this fool say I need to get off Kobe's jock before someone edits it as an insult?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> It's not like you're never going to know her name...and it certainly isn't like you yourself haven't dragged the girl's name through the mud so far, along with several other Laker fans.


I know the girls name, and I have pictures of her, and how have I dragged her name through the mud? Besides how does two wrongs ignoring policy make a right? :sigh:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> One would think that the girl will be going on trial here. IV tends to think she is the one who may be convicted. Sounds like **edited**.


Because you have nothing intelligent to offer to the discussion you make up things and use insults. That's the easiest way to know when a person doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

This one is done.

Sorry if there have been posts in threads that have been missed. the best way to handle it is to report it, using the function that is found in every post.


----------

